# Hip Problems in a 7 month old??



## CrystalG (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi everyone, I have a question about hip dysplasia. Max is now 7 months old and weighs 75 lbs. He seems to be showing some signs of hip dysplasia/arthritis. He is very stiff when he wakes up in the morning or after he's been relaxing for awhile. Also, when he walks it seems like he kind of waddles (I'm not sure if this is the normal gait of Goldens). It's hard to explain, it's a waddle but it's not. And when you push on his backside to get him to sit you can actually feel the joints moving. Is this normal for a pup this age?


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

doesn't sound normal to me, i would get him to your vet and request xrays, then go from there.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

The puppy waddle is pretty normal. Could just be growing pains. His weight is a little on the high side for that age. It is certainly worth bringing it up with your vet. Keep us posted.


----------



## CrystalG (Aug 12, 2009)

Thanks guys, you are always a great help. I will give our vet a call tomorrow to see what she thinks.


----------



## CrystalG (Aug 12, 2009)

Oh and I forgot to mention about his weight....I thought he was a bit on the high side too. But, we don't overfeed him or at least I don't think we do. He gets 1.5 cups 3 times per day...maybe we should change this to only twice daily? He also gets the odd table scraps but not on a regular basis.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That does sound like alot of food but it does depend on what you feed him. What kind of food are you feeding him? Around 6 months is when I switched them over to twice a day with 1 cup at each meal and also switched them to adult food (not large breed either. To help fill them up you can add some unsalted green beans. But I do agree with the others to have the vet do xrays.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

On your bag of food, what are the kcals/cup? 4.5 cups a day is a lot, but it might not be depending on how many calories are in the food. Keeping a trim dog is better in the long run for joint health, less stress on joints.

I would definitely see the vet. It could be growing pains or it could be indicative of a real problem. Feeling joints shifting if you help push him into a sit? This would concern me. You could always do OFA preliminary radio-graphs to see how the hips are sitting in the joint.


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

I'd definitely recommend x-rays. If he does have hip dysplasia, the sooner you know, the sooner you get treatment, and the more treatment options you have available.


----------



## zephyr (Sep 29, 2009)

Oscar is 7 months and weighs about 55 pounds, so on his frame, I would definitely think an extra 20lbs would be far too much. BUT, your dog is probably shaped very differently if he has already grown that much more than Oscar, so maybe it is not directly comparable...? (I'm assuming his adult weight is going to be much larger than Oscar.) We feed raw, but we switched from 3 meals a day to 2 slightly larger meals a day around 5 months, which dropped the amount of food he gets every day.

Unfortunately there can be a definite link between extra weight + growing too fast in a puppy + hip problems, so yes I agree with the others and get him into the vet for a checkup, and possible x-rays depending on what the vet says. Even if s/he really thinks its just the weight causing problems...... _personally_ I would definitely press for at least a hip exam and maybe even the x-rays, just because getting to a "good" weight (if that is the problem) would take time... and I'd rather know soon than later about any hip issues. But that's just me... but I'm not a vet, for sure! or... it could be something else entirely.

I really love your adorable Max! so I really hope it is just that he needs to lose a few pounds and not any hip problems!!! BUT dogs do thrive even after having hip issues and/or surgeries, and he is still young and spirited


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

The only way,to see if yr pup is ,on the chubby side,would be to see pictures from the top and side!.
Yes,75pds sound a lot,for his age.
At his age,I would change him,to 2 meals!.
As for the limp,it could be HD or growing pains but only,the vet,will be able to answer that!.
Do keep us,posted!.L


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

Is Max the dog in your avatar? Granted it's a very small picture, but from that angle he *does* look a fair bit heavier than I'd like to see in a growing puppy. You should be able to feel his ribs with little to fat over them and he should have a well defined waist.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Ranger was stiff in the mornings around 9 months of age. Our first morning walk up the stairs (live in a basement suite) and he'd slowly walk up the stairs like an old man. By the noon he'd be back to bounding up the stairs 3 or 4 at a time so I thought he was stiff from sleeping on his old, lumpy, hand-me-down bed. I bought him a new fluffy bed and the more he slept it on it, the less stiff he was in the mornings. He'll still occasionally sleep on his old bed but he's not stiff anymore the morning after, so I'm not sure if it was the bed or just adolescent growing pains. He was always fine after walking around in the yard so I never took him to the vet to check. 

Regarding the "waddling" Ranger has a weird, bow-legged trot he does occasionally. He looks like a polar bear when he's trotting towards you, especially if he's on icy patches. 

If you're worried, it's probably worth it to get a vet check. Ranger's stiffness was always slight and never lasted more than 10-15 mins in the morning so I wasn't too concerned. He's almost 18 months now and there's no more stiffness - just his funny bow-legged trot!


----------



## CrystalG (Aug 12, 2009)

IowaGold said:


> Is Max the dog in your avatar? Granted it's a very small picture, but from that angle he *does* look a fair bit heavier than I'd like to see in a growing puppy. You should be able to feel his ribs with little to fat over them and he should have a well defined waist.


Yes, Max is the dog in my avatar. I will try and get some top and side pics of him this evening and post them too. I can feel his ribs quite easily, but there is some fat there as well.


----------



## CrystalG (Aug 12, 2009)

Ranger said:


> Ranger was stiff in the mornings around 9 months of age. Our first morning walk up the stairs (live in a basement suite) and he'd slowly walk up the stairs like an old man. By the noon he'd be back to bounding up the stairs 3 or 4 at a time so I thought he was stiff from sleeping on his old, lumpy, hand-me-down bed. I bought him a new fluffy bed and the more he slept it on it, the less stiff he was in the mornings. He'll still occasionally sleep on his old bed but he's not stiff anymore the morning after, so I'm not sure if it was the bed or just adolescent growing pains. He was always fine after walking around in the yard so I never took him to the vet to check.
> 
> Regarding the "waddling" Ranger has a weird, bow-legged trot he does occasionally. He looks like a polar bear when he's trotting towards you, especially if he's on icy patches.
> 
> If you're worried, it's probably worth it to get a vet check. Ranger's stiffness was always slight and never lasted more than 10-15 mins in the morning so I wasn't too concerned. He's almost 18 months now and there's no more stiffness - just his funny bow-legged trot!


Thanks for your reply, it feels better knowing that someone else experienced this too. Max does sleep in a crate at night...maybe I should try leaving him out of it to see if there is a difference. Of course, I guess that would only help with the stiffness and not the joints moving when pressed. It's worth a try though. Was your dog overweight or anything when this happened?


----------



## CrystalG (Aug 12, 2009)

zephyr said:


> Oscar is 7 months and weighs about 55 pounds, so on his frame, I would definitely think an extra 20lbs would be far too much. BUT, your dog is probably shaped very differently if he has already grown that much more than Oscar, so maybe it is not directly comparable...? (I'm assuming his adult weight is going to be much larger than Oscar.) We feed raw, but we switched from 3 meals a day to 2 slightly larger meals a day around 5 months, which dropped the amount of food he gets every day.
> 
> Unfortunately there can be a definite link between extra weight + growing too fast in a puppy + hip problems, so yes I agree with the others and get him into the vet for a checkup, and possible x-rays depending on what the vet says. Even if s/he really thinks its just the weight causing problems...... _personally_ I would definitely press for at least a hip exam and maybe even the x-rays, just because getting to a "good" weight (if that is the problem) would take time... and I'd rather know soon than later about any hip issues. But that's just me... but I'm not a vet, for sure! or... it could be something else entirely.
> 
> I really love your adorable Max! so I really hope it is just that he needs to lose a few pounds and not any hip problems!!! BUT dogs do thrive even after having hip issues and/or surgeries, and he is still young and spirited


Thanks for the reply and comments on Max....your pup is very adorable too! I'm not sure what the average adult male weighs but our vet told us she figured he would be around 95 lbs when he was full grown. His dad is that weight as well. When he went for his last checkup/vaccinations at 19 weeks he was 49.6 lbs and she said he would at least double that weight if not more by adulthood. I'm still waiting for her to call me back and I have started to cut back his food to 1 cup twice daily.


----------



## CrystalG (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi guys, here are a few pics I just took of Max this evening...they are a side view and top view.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

he looks a little chubby from the top, 1 cup twice a day might be enough to drop a few pounds. How many treats does he get a day? you have to watch those as well. 


If your worried about the hips talk to your vet...but weight needs to come off either way.


----------



## brookshiregr (Feb 19, 2009)

I have never seen a 7 month 75 lb puppy! I have heavily boned dogs that are very substantial and they are no where near 75lbs as a puppy.


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

I would definitely cut his food down and start feeding him 2x a day. Probably 1 cup at each feeding...depending on what food he is eating. I would also up his exercise as well. 

He should have a nice defined tuck after his ribs at his waist. He might be sore due to the extra weight on his growing joints. It's definitely worth getting the extra weight off to see if it helps. 

The standard for an adult golden retriever male is 65-75 lbs.


----------



## zephyr (Sep 29, 2009)

CrystalG said:


> Thanks for the reply and comments on Max....your pup is very adorable too! I'm not sure what the average adult male weighs but our vet told us she figured he would be around 95 lbs when he was full grown. His dad is that weight as well. When he went for his last checkup/vaccinations at 19 weeks he was 49.6 lbs and she said he would at least double that weight if not more by adulthood. I'm still waiting for her to call me back and I have started to cut back his food to 1 cup twice daily.


Sounds like Max will be a big boy then!!  I think Oscar will be like 75 pounds based on his parents. We do weigh Oscar at home pretty frequently... one of us stands on the scale and then the other places him in their arms... as there is no way he is standing on there himself LOL And you can't bend over anymore to look at how much he weighs while you are actually holding him  I also heard that they would end up about twice what they weighed around ~4 months, and I think Oscar was around 40lbs then.



CrystalG said:


> Hi guys, here are a few pics I just took of Max this evening...they are a side view and top view.


Oh he looks so very soft!!!! 

He does look (to me) like he has less "hip definition" than Oscar though I don't have a photo to show you for comparison... but I am standing over him with my laptop and he looks different to me LOL but the vet will definitely be able to tell you. Our vet has a little chart that shows how they are supposed to look.


----------



## brookshiregr (Feb 19, 2009)

Yes he is overweight. Carrying that extra weight is hard on a growing puppy. The standard is 65-75lbs but that is for an adult!
I would cut him back to 2x a day. I'd give him 1.5 cups per feeding...NO table scrapes. Being overweight is one of the factors that can cause hip and elbow displasia.


----------



## brookshiregr (Feb 19, 2009)

Here is a good rule of thumb for what puppies should weight for optimum health benefits
1 lb per week plus 1. So an 8 week old pup would weigh 9 lbs. Yes there are exceptions. This is what to shoot for to slow the growth rate of your puppy. The less he weighs the slower he grows and the less health issues as an adult. No it's not an exact science but there have been studies done and a lot of breeders recommend a slow grow regime for their pups.


----------



## CrystalG (Aug 12, 2009)

We have just cut his food back and he only gets 3 small marrow bones and a small peanut butter bone per day. He chews rawhide chips too. Well, he is officially on a 'diet' as we speak but I'm sure he is going to be a 'bigger' golden when he is fully grown since as I said before his dad is around 95lbs and the vet said he would be about the same weight going by his last vet weigh in/checkup.


----------



## brookshiregr (Feb 19, 2009)

Peanut butter is very high in calories so I'd cut those back as well. Go to your local butcher and get him some marrow bones. The same benefit without the calories. 
Be careful with the rawhide chips. In older puppies they can swallow big pieces and choke because the rawhide swells up in the throat. I give my guys pressed rawhide only and throw them out when they get too small. Good luck.


----------



## brookshiregr (Feb 19, 2009)

Ok missed the fact you already give marrow bones. Sorry. I'd only do one a day until he losses the weight


----------



## CrystalG (Aug 12, 2009)

goldens87 said:


> Here is a good rule of thumb for what puppies should weight for optimum health benefits
> 1 lb per week plus 1. So an 8 week old pup would weigh 9 lbs. Yes there are exceptions. This is what to shoot for to slow the growth rate of your puppy. The less he weighs the slower he grows and the less health issues as an adult. No it's not an exact science but there have been studies done and a lot of breeders recommend a slow grow regime for their pups.


Thanks for your comments. When we got Max he was 9.5 weeks old and weighed 16.3lbs....as did the rest of the litter except for a couple of smaller pups. I'm assuming he is going to fit into one of the 'exception areas'. One of his brothers (who weighed almost the same as Max in the beginning) is almost the same weight as Max today. The breeder we got him from owns both the parents and she kept this particular brother of Max's.


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=73945

Just to compare, this is more what you should be seeing. Not to worry though, cut back on his food and treats and keep him busy he'll trim down in no time, and you're at least aware of it. I would get his hips xrayed just in case as well so you know if there's any problem. He does look very sweet though!

Lana


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

Marrow bones are also very rich and high in calories as well. I would cut those out and peanut butter until the weight comes off.


----------



## iamswiss (Aug 6, 2009)

Bailey is approx. 55 pounds at 8 1/2 months, of course a female is always lighter. I included a few recent pictures of her. We give her 1 cup twice a day and she gets treats on walks and at home when we practice commands and from time to time a bully stick or some peanut butter in a kong.


----------



## Goldnbear (Dec 28, 2009)

CrystalG said:


> I'm not sure what the average adult male weighs but our vet told us she figured he would be around 95 lbs when he was full grown. His dad is that weight as well. When he went for his last checkup/vaccinations at 19 weeks he was 49.6 lbs and she said he would at least double that weight if not more by adulthood.



There is no way your vet could know for certain how much your dog will weigh when full grown based on his weight at 19 weeks. Every dog grows at different rates and it greatly depends on the amount of calories he is intaking. While his father may have been close to 95 lbs., there is a good chance that he himself was overweight as well. Your puppy has probably done most of it's growing already. Usually by this age, they just start to "fill out" but have most of the height growth out of the way. Now this isn't true for all of them, but alot are. Your puppy is definately overweight by the pictures you shared with us and I am so glad that you did so that you can do something about it. Stick with your diet and hopefully his pounds will start to shed. Is there any way he could get more exercise? I would much rather see him loose weight by being more active than cutting his food down a whole bunch, but I do agree that he is eating an awful lot of food. Good luck with the diet. Do get hip x rays done and discuss this with your vet.


----------



## CrystalG (Aug 12, 2009)

Bender said:


> http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=73945
> 
> Just to compare, this is more what you should be seeing. Not to worry though, cut back on his food and treats and keep him busy he'll trim down in no time, and you're at least aware of it. I would get his hips xrayed just in case as well so you know if there's any problem. He does look very sweet though!
> 
> Lana


Thanks, that was a great help! It was nice to see the pictures to put it into perspective. I think he'll be fine with his new diet and slim down soon!


----------



## CrystalG (Aug 12, 2009)

Goldnbear said:


> There is no way your vet could know for certain how much your dog will weigh when full grown based on his weight at 19 weeks. Every dog grows at different rates and it greatly depends on the amount of calories he is intaking. While his father may have been close to 95 lbs., there is a good chance that he himself was overweight as well. Your puppy has probably done most of it's growing already. Usually by this age, they just start to "fill out" but have most of the height growth out of the way. Now this isn't true for all of them, but alot are. Your puppy is definately overweight by the pictures you shared with us and I am so glad that you did so that you can do something about it. Stick with your diet and hopefully his pounds will start to shed. Is there any way he could get more exercise? I would much rather see him loose weight by being more active than cutting his food down a whole bunch, but I do agree that he is eating an awful lot of food. Good luck with the diet. Do get hip x rays done and discuss this with your vet.


Our vet (who also has a golden) just said she usually goes by the weight at 19 weeks. She said more times than not they double that weight by the time they are full grown. But, I guess every vet is different. I find Max very tall as well, but from what you've said I guess most of his height growth may be out of the way. Yes, I plan on giving him more exercise as well. Every little bit will count in the end. Thanks alot for your advice, it is greatly appreciated as always.


----------



## Goldnbear (Dec 28, 2009)

Not sure about where you are, but I know here the weather is not exactly cooperating for lots of exercise. At least not any that we can enjoy with our dogs! Hopefully the weather will break soon and we can ALL go out and exercise and hopefully loose a few! LOL! Max is very cute by the way


----------



## CrystalG (Aug 12, 2009)

Goldnbear said:


> Not sure about where you are, but I know here the weather is not exactly cooperating for lots of exercise. At least not any that we can enjoy with our dogs! Hopefully the weather will break soon and we can ALL go out and exercise and hopefully loose a few! LOL! Max is very cute by the way


 
We live in Prince Edward Island, Canada so the weather here hasn't been that great either for exercising! It will be nice when the weather decides to cooperate a little bit!


----------



## GoldenOwner12 (Jun 18, 2008)

CrystalG your not alone my dogs are a bit to heavy too but here in australia we have just finished summer, so now i can finally start exercising my dogs better. In summer it was very hot even at 11pm it was still in the 90f.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I just watched the video that you posted of your puppy "singing". It's cute, but you can really see how overweight he is in it. It is much more critical that a puppy be lean during the infant to 18-24 month stage. This is the time during which overweight can wreck havoc on growing joints and bones.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

No, Ranger wasn't overweight when he was stiff in the mornings. He was 66 lbs at 9 months and he stays between 70 - 75 lbs now at 18 months. 66 lbs was a little too skinny for him since he's a looong dog and 75 lbs he's a little too "rotund". When he's getting a little too rubenesque, I stop giving him his banana/peanut butter kongs and cut back on cookies.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

CrystalG said:


> Our vet (who also has a golden) just said she usually goes by the weight at 19 weeks. She said more times than not they double that weight by the time they are full grown. But, I guess every vet is different. I find Max very tall as well, but from what you've said I guess most of his height growth may be out of the way. Yes, I plan on giving him more exercise as well. Every little bit will count in the end. Thanks alot for your advice, it is greatly appreciated as always.


If the pup is overweight at 19 weeks, then this system won't work. I really hope your vet is honest with you about your dog's weight.I watched the video too, and it is adorable. However, Max needs to drop some pounds, especially if his hips are a worry. He should be on the lean side of normal to avoid stressing his joints. There is no way he needs to be eating more than a cup in the morning and a cup at night of an excellent quality food right now, until he is in good working condition. I agree with the poster who doesnt think any golden pup needs to be 75 lbs at 7 months. I have one golden who has a ton of bone, and he is really at his heavy end at 72 lbs/ 2 years old. He is best at 68 lbs, and it takes lots of work to keep him that fit. Our girl with elbow dysplasia we keep vigilantly at 53-55 lbs. To me, a 95 lbs dog is a "giant" dog like a great dane or newfie. . . A male golden should likely be somewhere in the 60's & 70's. . . Up into the 80's and that is a huge golden. . .


----------



## CrystalG (Aug 12, 2009)

Well, I'm happy to say that Max has lost a total of approximately 3lbs going by our home scale! We have cut his food back to 1 cup twice daily and only 1 treat per day. 

I'm sorry that some of you seem to be angry and annoyed with the fact that Max is a 75lb 7 month old puppy. We are new to this and from what our vet had told us and from seeing the litter's mother and father as well as the other litter mates, we really didn't think his weight was a problem. His father, who is between 90-95lbs does not look one bit overweight...he actually looks like a very healthy golden.


----------



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

What a beautiful boy you have! Bailey is stiff in the legs when she has had a long nap or has been sleeping all day. It takes her a minute or two to loosen up her joints. Ignore the posts that are cruel and mean. There are a lot of people on here who think their way is the only way.


----------



## GoldenOwner12 (Jun 18, 2008)

My guys are still getting the same amount they did before i started on there diet 2 cups of food hehe i give 1 cup of light brand food and 1 cup of beans once a day. Don't know if they have lost weight, I am mainly wanting Shelley to lose weight as my male can't exercise much as his getting old. Shelley has been on her diet now for a week she has been walked for 35 minutes to an hour or more a day, Well she missed 3 days as it was raining i should learn to put a rain coat on hehe Shelley doesn't mind getting wet its her mommy that does lol. The 35 minute walk is when my boyfriend walked her cause he walks pretty fast within 15 minutes of th walk Shelley was tired but my bf kept her walking at his pace. 

I have noticed Shelleys high tuck is coming back and she seems to be getting more energy. Don't think our bathroom scales will work with weighing Shelley shes to big.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Good job putting Max on a diet, I am glad he has lost some weight. Just like in humans, weight is not about a number, it is about what is around the midde.

I have a lab who is a BIG girl. At one point she weighed close to 120#, however until she put on the last 10 of those pounds, we did not see her as heavy. Because she is so big, she was heavy all over and did not look bad. Now she weighs 85# and let me tell you she looks GORGEOUS!!! She has so much more energy, and it is just so much better for her overall. I have kept it off for over 3 years now. She still gives me those big brown starving eyes, you just have to stick to your guns. Especially in a young developing dog. 

As you have been told, extra weight is a major no no for any dog who has hip or elbow issues. I also have a dog with both. Teddi has never had a weight problem (yet) and when she was dx with hip dysplasia, she was 9 months old. My vet, and my surgeon were adamant, she can NOT gain one extra pound. I have heard (not sure it is true) one pound overweight on a dog is the equivilent of 10 pounds on a human. I don't know that is a true statement, but it keeps it in perspective for me. Teddi is tall, she stands 24", but she only weighs 60#. The most she has weighed is 63. My vets keep telling us her weight is perfect. She looks thin. I do know she is doing very well, she did have to have surgery on her hips, but after was diagnosed with bad elbows. We are managing her elbows, but controlling her weight, giving her consistent good exercise without going to any extreme, she is on joint supplements and medicinally she is only on Adequan injections (monthly) at this time. Knock on wood, she is doing well. 

You have taken a big first step. Get the weight off. Just doing that may drastically improve Max's hips. When your weather breaks if he likes it get him swimming, good for the weight, good for his hips. 

Ann


----------



## Goldnbear (Dec 28, 2009)

CrystalG said:


> Well, I'm happy to say that Max has lost a total of approximately 3lbs going by our home scale! We have cut his food back to 1 cup twice daily and only 1 treat per day.
> 
> I'm sorry that some of you seem to be angry and annoyed with the fact that Max is a 75lb 7 month old puppy. We are new to this and from what our vet had told us and from seeing the litter's mother and father as well as the other litter mates, we really didn't think his weight was a problem. His father, who is between 90-95lbs does not look one bit overweight...he actually looks like a very healthy golden.


Way to go Max on the weight loss! I can't speak for the others, but I am not angry or annoyed about Max's weight. Rather I was unhappy to hear such an answer from your veterinarian, when from your pics, Max is clearly overweight. I work at an animal hospital with 4 veterinarians and we have a couple different kinds. The one is the honest to the core, even if it hurts, "this will shorten your dogs life" about weight. Another is layed back, easy going, if it's alright for the owner, it's alright for me. And then their is another, who knows that weight loss is in the best interest of the dog, but doesn't want to hurt or offend the owner by telling them their dog is overweight. In today's society, I FEEL, many vet's want to be PC and are afraid to voice their concerns regarding weight. Now, this may be untrue about your vet, but we/I am only going on what your replies were and the photos we have seen of Max. I am so glad you have been able to get some weight off of him. Continue the good work. His future hip health really is at stake. Take Care!:wavey:


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I didn't read anything that indicated people were angry or annoyed at Max's weight. I have been exactly where you are with my lab/golden. She had her first FHO at 7 months old and after that she started gaining weight. Well, lots of labs are "solid" and that's what we thought she was. The vet had told us she would probably be 95 lbs full grown. Well, he was right! At 2.5 when she went in for her second hip's FHO, she weighed 96 lbs. It wasn't too long after that when we realized that she was overweight. She hid it well!

With regular diet and exercise, we have gotten her down to 70 lbs and she looks fantastic! Healthy and happy. She is 9 years old, but can keep up with the younger dogs with no trouble, even though she doesn't have femural heads on either back leg!

It can be really hard to see that they are overweight when you are with them all the time. I didn't even see it in pictures. Until she got the weight off and I could compare the before and after.

Good luck and good job getting some weight off from him!


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Congrats on the weight loss! It's hard to resist giving just "one more cookie" to big, sad brown eyes goldens can wield at will. Ranger was in at the vet's last week and was told he's on the plumper side of the good weight range so he's supposed to lose about 3-5 lbs to get back on the lean side. No more peanut butter kongs for awhile!


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

Good job so far on the weight loss with Max!!! That is great!


----------



## CrystalG (Aug 12, 2009)

Okay now this was very weird and scary for me.....

Last evening while taking Max for a walk I could actually HEAR his hips clicking! Very loudly too. It didn't seem to affect him, he was still his usual, eager self. I have another call into the vet right now to see what the heck is going on. I emailed the lady we got him from 2 weeks ago and she still hasn't responded or contacted me(which has me a little concerned). I have re-emailed her this morning to see what her thoughts are on this and if any of the other littermates have been reported having the same issue. Could it be that since I increased his exercise it is loosening up his joints or something?


----------



## Goldnbear (Dec 28, 2009)

Wow! Not sure about the loosening in cold weather, but I would have him x rayed asap to find out what is going on. Do you have him on a joint supplement or anything? Remember Goldens have such a high tolerance for pain. He may be feeling it, but just not showing it. I hope your boy is ok. Let us know what the vet says.


----------



## CrystalG (Aug 12, 2009)

Goldnbear said:


> Wow! Not sure about the loosening in cold weather, but I would have him x rayed asap to find out what is going on. Do you have him on a joint supplement or anything? Remember Goldens have such a high tolerance for pain. He may be feeling it, but just not showing it. I hope your boy is ok. Let us know what the vet says.


I know! This is totally freaking me out. My vet just called and definately wants to see Max and do x-rays ASAP. His appt is booked for 2 weeks time. This is horrible timing since I just recently got laid off with my job! They told me to expect at least $200 for the minimum they would have to do. Do you think I should be giving him a supplement until that time? I'm really hoping the lady we got Max from will call or email me soon. Her dogs recently had another litter too. I would think if someone KNEW that their dogs had hip problems they would not breed them. But, maybe I'm wrong....if the parent/parents had hip problems then the pups would have it too right?


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I am sorry you are going through this. My breeder stopped contacting me with Teddi. It was not fun. My mistakes, but I love Teddi so I moved on.

As for supplements I recommend Cosequin DS. It is a bit expensive but the company stands 100% behind their product. It is a palatable tablet, after a loading period my dogs (60-85 pounds) get 1 twice daily (AM & PM) If you have results, and Max seems better you can try a lower priced product and if it still works great if not go back to Cosequin. I use Cosequin on my dogs, horse and I take the human version. I also give 1000mg a day of MSM, which I get at GNC. I heard that salmon oil has natural anti-inflammatory properties, so I put my dogs on that when Teddi was dx with her bad elbows. WOW did it make a difference especially in my senior dog. Those I use and can vouch for. 

I have heard Trixsyn is good. I am sure you will get a lot of recommendations. I have heard people use human supplements, however in my mind, the dog ones are made for dogs to eat ours are usually pills. I get tired stuffing stuff down my dogs throats. 

There are other things you can do, but do start with the supplements they can't hurt.

Ann


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

CrystalG said:


> Well, I'm happy to say that Max has lost a total of approximately 3lbs going by our home scale! We have cut his food back to 1 cup twice daily and only 1 treat per day.
> 
> I'm sorry that some of you seem to be angry and annoyed with the fact that Max is a 75lb 7 month old puppy. We are new to this and from what our vet had told us and from seeing the litter's mother and father as well as the other litter mates, we really didn't think his weight was a problem. His father, who is between 90-95lbs does not look one bit overweight...he actually looks like a very healthy golden.



I think any annoyance you might hear is at your vet!


----------



## CrystalG (Aug 12, 2009)

Maxs Mom said:


> I am sorry you are going through this. My breeder stopped contacting me with Teddi. It was not fun. My mistakes, but I love Teddi so I moved on.
> 
> As for supplements I recommend Cosequin DS. It is a bit expensive but the company stands 100% behind their product. It is a palatable tablet, after a loading period my dogs (60-85 pounds) get 1 twice daily (AM & PM) If you have results, and Max seems better you can try a lower priced product and if it still works great if not go back to Cosequin. I use Cosequin on my dogs, horse and I take the human version. I also give 1000mg a day of MSM, which I get at GNC. I heard that salmon oil has natural anti-inflammatory properties, so I put my dogs on that when Teddi was dx with her bad elbows. WOW did it make a difference especially in my senior dog. Those I use and can vouch for.
> 
> ...


Thanks Ann. I can say that this is my mistake as well. I guess that's what I get for buying a golden who isn't registered. Even though he was still $500. Either way, he is a purebred and I love him to death regardless. I just hope she contacts me back, but I'm not gonna sit around waiting for that. I will try some of those supplements you suggested. Have you ever heard of giving one Aspirin a day. My co-worker just mentioned that to me.


----------



## CrystalG (Aug 12, 2009)

Ljilly28 said:


> I think any annoyance you might hear is at your vet!


Sorry, it was not my intention to offend anyone. I just wanted to state that we were just going by what we were told and what we believed to be the truth. We trusted in the people we got our information from without a doubt. I just wish I would have posted this sooner so that I could have started the correction process sooner too. Thanks.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

CrystalG said:


> Thanks Ann. I can say that this is my mistake as well. I guess that's what I get for buying a golden who isn't registered. Even though he was still $500. Either way, he is a purebred and I love him to death regardless. I just hope she contacts me back, but I'm not gonna sit around waiting for that. I will try some of those supplements you suggested. Have you ever heard of giving one Aspirin a day. My co-worker just mentioned that to me.


Asprin is not really recommended for dogs. You "can" give Ascriptin which is Malox coated asprin, however asprin is bad for dogs stomachs. Before you do anything like that please consult your vet. There are medications you can give for dogs however if you get the weight off, as you are working on, and get on joint supplements you may not need 'drugs'. You want to try to put off meds as long as possible. Or just use them when he seems uncomfortable. 

I don't remember if you said this or it has been mentioned. Just because I have gone through this. Not saying anything on your vets capabilities, but I highly recommend getting Max to an orthopedic vet for an exam. Yes it costs money, but then you "really" know where you stand. You know your options. If you have a good teaching hospital near you I recommend going there to save a little money and still get top notch help. 

One other thing I can not stress. Swimming. As soon as the weather breaks try to find a place you can take him regularly. It will help with the weight, and be less strain on the hips as you do. Max will enjoy it too!!! Most goldens too. By the way, I had a "Max", she is the dog in my signature. 

Ann


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

CrystalG said:


> Thanks Ann. I can say that this is my mistake as well. I guess that's what I get for buying a golden who isn't registered. Even though he was still $500. Either way, he is a purebred and I love him to death regardless. I just hope she contacts me back, but I'm not gonna sit around waiting for that. I will try some of those supplements you suggested. Have you ever heard of giving one Aspirin a day. My co-worker just mentioned that to me.


Do not give him the aspirin. Aspirin is very hard on dogs' stomachs and you severely limit what your vet could give Max if he's sore after the x-rays. While he absolutely could be hiding any pain he's feeling now, you aren't seeing any outward signs of pain so I wouldn't risk it. And if he's starting to show signs of pain, see if he can come in to the vet sooner! That's going to be a LONG two weeks of analyzing every second you are with him!


----------



## CrystalG (Aug 12, 2009)

IowaGold said:


> Do not give him the aspirin. Aspirin is very hard on dogs' stomachs and you severely limit what your vet could give Max if he's sore after the x-rays. While he absolutely could be hiding any pain he's feeling now, you aren't seeing any outward signs of pain so I wouldn't risk it. And if he's starting to show signs of pain, see if he can come in to the vet sooner! That's going to be a LONG two weeks of analyzing every second you are with him!


What should I look for in regards to signs of pain? Like if he's limping, favoring, things like that?


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

I have no idea if this is true for dogs, but sometimes in horses the joints make a popping/clicking noise because of nitrogen build up in the joints. I had one old school horse that was completely healthy, 100% sound, and his fetlocks/hocks popped almost continuously in the first 20 mins of a lesson until he had warmed up. Did the noise go away awhile into the walk or get worse?
Like I said, not sure if it can happen to dogs but it might not be anything too serious. 

I'd also hold off on giving any pain killers if he's not showing signs of pain. Especially with a young, exuberant golden...pain is a warning sign that something's not right. So if you take away the warning, he's not going to feel it when he pushing himself too hard (by playing, running, fetching) and the problem could get worse. Way too often I'd see a mildly lame horse given bute (painkiller) then ridden the next day to "see" if he was still lame. Since bute is a 24 hr painkiller, the horse would be fine so he'd be ridden/jumped in a lesson, then the next day would be twice as lame because he couldn't FEEL the pain getting worse while being ridden the day before. So a mild ligament strain that would have healed in a few days turned into either a bowed tendon or a tear which takes months of recovery. 

Fingers crossed it's not too serious!


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

CrystalG said:


> What should I look for in regards to signs of pain? Like if he's limping, favoring, things like that?


Limping, stiff upon rising, things like that.


----------



## CrystalG (Aug 12, 2009)

Ranger said:


> I have no idea if this is true for dogs, but sometimes in horses the joints make a popping/clicking noise because of nitrogen build up in the joints. I had one old school horse that was completely healthy, 100% sound, and his fetlocks/hocks popped almost continuously in the first 20 mins of a lesson until he had warmed up. Did the noise go away awhile into the walk or get worse?
> Like I said, not sure if it can happen to dogs but it might not be anything too serious.
> 
> I'd also hold off on giving any pain killers if he's not showing signs of pain. Especially with a young, exuberant golden...pain is a warning sign that something's not right. So if you take away the warning, he's not going to feel it when he pushing himself too hard (by playing, running, fetching) and the problem could get worse. Way too often I'd see a mildly lame horse given bute (painkiller) then ridden the next day to "see" if he was still lame. Since bute is a 24 hr painkiller, the horse would be fine so he'd be ridden/jumped in a lesson, then the next day would be twice as lame because he couldn't FEEL the pain getting worse while being ridden the day before. So a mild ligament strain that would have healed in a few days turned into either a bowed tendon or a tear which takes months of recovery.
> ...


Now that you mention it, it was more of a 'popping' sound. And it seemed to get worse the longer we went. It didn't seem to bother him though. I'm going to ask about the nitrogen build-up too though. Thanks. My fingers are crossed too, but I'm pretty sure after doing some research online and the signs he is showing that it is hip dysplasia.


----------



## CrystalG (Aug 12, 2009)

IowaGold said:


> Limping, stiff upon rising, things like that.


He is stiff upon rising and sometimes he limps, but not very often. He does seem to have quite a strong 'sway' of his hips when he is walking slowly too. But, none of this seems to slow him down any.


----------



## Goldnbear (Dec 28, 2009)

This is a silly question, but are you sure the sound you were hearing was coming from a joint? Could he have had the toots? Or making a mouth noise or something else? I was just thinking if you were starting to get paranoid, you might assume a noise was his joints. Just a thought. Also, on the pain control, I agree I wouldn't give anything unless you are really seeing signs of pain. However, my vets tell people that giving aspirin is ok as long as it is given with food and no more than 1 adult (325mg) per 30 lbs. of weight twice a day. That would be max doseage of course. You can always give lower if it works. Many people at our hospital use aspirin or coated aspirin if they can't afford or their budget doesn't allow for the expensive pain meds out their like rimadyl, tramadol, and previcox. These are all needing a script by the way. But like it was mentioned before, if you do give aspirin and the vet wants to prescribe something else, their is a wash out period of 24-48 hours that the dog would have to wait before starting another pain medicine. Best of luck, let us know how the x rays go. 2 weeks is a really long time to make someone wait for a diagnostic x ray in my opinion. We would never dream of doing that at our place. If it was an OFA film, maybe, but diagnostic we do same day usually. I would call back. JMHO.


----------



## CrystalG (Aug 12, 2009)

Goldnbear said:


> This is a silly question, but are you sure the sound you were hearing was coming from a joint? Could he have had the toots? Or making a mouth noise or something else? I was just thinking if you were starting to get paranoid, you might assume a noise was his joints. Just a thought. Also, on the pain control, I agree I wouldn't give anything unless you are really seeing signs of pain. However, my vets tell people that giving aspirin is ok as long as it is given with food and no more than 1 adult (325mg) per 30 lbs. of weight twice a day. That would be max doseage of course. You can always give lower if it works. Many people at our hospital use aspirin or coated aspirin if they can't afford or their budget doesn't allow for the expensive pain meds out their like rimadyl, tramadol, and previcox. These are all needing a script by the way. But like it was mentioned before, if you do give aspirin and the vet wants to prescribe something else, their is a wash out period of 24-48 hours that the dog would have to wait before starting another pain medicine. Best of luck, let us know how the x rays go. 2 weeks is a really long time to make someone wait for a diagnostic x ray in my opinion. We would never dream of doing that at our place. If it was an OFA film, maybe, but diagnostic we do same day usually. I would call back. JMHO.


Thanks Goldenbear. I value all your opinons. The sound was definately coming from Max's hips. I placed my hand there at the same time and I could feel them 'popping'. I am on a cancellation list for the vet. It is a small veterinary office run by a husband and wife. So, hopefully I will get in a bit sooner. I think I may start giving Max some glucosamine+chondroitine+msm supplements that I picked up last night though. Like I said before, when he gets up he is pretty stiff and last evening after our walk he was limping a bit. I've heard that these can prevent the deterioration of the joints a bit too, so I guess it won't hurt. Even though it will talk a while to notice a change. I'm sure it will all work out, it just wasn't something I was expecting to deal with so early in my dog's life. I still can't believe the lady we got Max from hasn't returned my messages.:no:


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

CrystalG said:


> Thanks Goldenbear. I value all your opinons. The sound was definately coming from Max's hips. I placed my hand there at the same time and I could feel them 'popping'. I am on a cancellation list for the vet. It is a small veterinary office run by a husband and wife. So, hopefully I will get in a bit sooner. I think I may start giving Max some glucosamine+chondroitine+msm supplements that I picked up last night though. Like I said before, when he gets up he is pretty stiff and last evening after our walk he was limping a bit. I've heard that these can prevent the deterioration of the joints a bit too, so I guess it won't hurt. Even though it will talk a while to notice a change. I'm sure it will all work out, it just wasn't something I was expecting to deal with so early in my dog's life. I still can't believe the lady we got Max from hasn't returned my messages.:no:


I don't know if it's the glucosamine or the warm weather, but Flora's limping has decreased DRAMATICALLY in the last 2 or 3 months, and that was about when I started the glucosamine. My vet told me it can take up to 6 weeks before you see the results from using glucosamine, so if you do use it, stick with it even if you don't see results!


----------



## zephyr (Sep 29, 2009)

CrystalG said:


> Thanks Goldenbear. I value all your opinons. The sound was definately coming from Max's hips. I placed my hand there at the same time and I could feel them 'popping'. I am on a cancellation list for the vet. It is a small veterinary office run by a husband and wife. So, hopefully I will get in a bit sooner. I think I may start giving Max some glucosamine+chondroitine+msm supplements that I picked up last night though. Like I said before, when he gets up he is pretty stiff and last evening after our walk he was limping a bit. I've heard that these can prevent the deterioration of the joints a bit too, so I guess it won't hurt. Even though it will talk a while to notice a change. I'm sure it will all work out, it just wasn't something I was expecting to deal with so early in my dog's life. I still can't believe the lady we got Max from hasn't returned my messages.:no:


Grrr!! It's so sad she hasn't returned your messages! But, some people can't deal with taking any responsibility.  I'm not saying she did this intentionally, obviously, but you would at the very least think she would like to KNOW -- never mind help you guys out!! But, likely she just doesn't really know what to say or do, so she just can't deal with it 

Anyway, Max clearly ended up with the right people, since you & your family obviously care very much about him, and will take good care of him!  It's too bad you didn't know he was predisposed to this earlier, because you might have been able to hold the hip issues back a bit by slowing down his growth... but... it might have ended up exactly the same way anyway... You know how life goes sometimes!! (Hindsight is always 20/20 :doh And it seems from reading the stories of all the GRFers, HD is definitely manageable -- and you are doing everything you can for him now!

Is there an orthopedic vet on PEI? Or vet school? I feel like I've heard people talk about the vet program at UPEI... oh wait yes I just looked it up LOL http://www.upei.ca/avc/teaching_hospital Anyway maybe you could give them a call, after your visit to your vet... though perhaps your vet might end up pointing to in that sort of direction anyway.

Anyway I will keep checking this post! I really hope Max gets some relief from the glucosamine/chondroitin, and whatever else the vet can offer. We are thinking you guys!


----------



## CrystalG (Aug 12, 2009)

zephyr said:


> Grrr!! It's so sad she hasn't returned your messages! But, some people can't deal with taking any responsibility.  I'm not saying she did this intentionally, obviously, but you would at the very least think she would like to KNOW -- never mind help you guys out!! But, likely she just doesn't really know what to say or do, so she just can't deal with it
> 
> Anyway, Max clearly ended up with the right people, since you & your family obviously care very much about him, and will take good care of him!  It's too bad you didn't know he was predisposed to this earlier, because you might have been able to hold the hip issues back a bit by slowing down his growth... but... it might have ended up exactly the same way anyway... You know how life goes sometimes!! (Hindsight is always 20/20 :doh And it seems from reading the stories of all the GRFers, HD is definitely manageable -- and you are doing everything you can for him now!
> 
> ...


Yeah, from the research I've been doing for the last few weeks, HD definately seems to be managable. But you're right, if we knew before hand we could have possibly slowed it down a bit. And his weight issues sure doesn't help him either (but that is slowly diminishing). 

I posted an ad on a local website here (UsedPEI.com) looking for other parents who got a pup from the same litter as us. I have rec'd 1 reply just now and she didn't say much since she's at work, but she did say she has tried to contact the breeder too without any luck and she is going to email me after supper with all her details and what issue they are having. I feel bad for all those families who may be going through the same thing as me right now. Especially if we could have been forewarned! There were 12 pups in that litter and there are now 10 MORE pups from a 2nd litter.....that's MORE people who may end up with the same issue.


----------



## Cullen (Jan 9, 2010)

*Were having same issues*

Phin was just at the vet for x-rays. We only got him at 4 months and at his first visit the vet thought she saw some possible HD. After the x-rays she said she only saw minor HD and current treatment is Glyco-flex classic 600 mg a day and weight control. After reading all the posts I am concerned for Phin's weight he was 64 pounds he is just over 6 months. I attached some pics to see what everyone thinks about his weight. He gets 2 cups of Iams large breed puppy food twice a day plus a few pieces of kibble treats for potty and going to his crate. Thanks for any advice. When I contacted the breeder she told me she is sure his hips will be fine...lot of help there.


----------



## CrystalG (Aug 12, 2009)

Cullen said:


> Phin was just at the vet for x-rays. We only got him at 4 months and at his first visit the vet thought she saw some possible HD. After the x-rays she said she only saw minor HD and current treatment is Glyco-flex classic 600 mg a day and weight control. After reading all the posts I am concerned for Phin's weight he was 64 pounds he is just over 6 months. I attached some pics to see what everyone thinks about his weight. He gets 2 cups of Iams large breed puppy food twice a day plus a few pieces of kibble treats for potty and going to his crate. Thanks for any advice. When I contacted the breeder she told me she is sure his hips will be fine...lot of help there.


I'm new to all of this, but this is a great place to get some information and advice. I'm no expert, but from seeing Max's side and top views your golden doesn't look as overweight as Max is for sure. There is a great link in the above posts of what you should see as far as top/side views of your dog. Personally, we were overfeeding Max and that's were the whole weight problem started I guess. Plus we were told some things that didn't make us think his weight was too high. He now gets only 1 cup twice per day and has lost about 5lbs so far. Lots of helpful tips and advice in the above posts too. I'm glad you've had your x-rays and they are out of the way. From what I've been told HD can be managed with weight control, exercise and supplements. Good luck!


----------



## CrystalG (Aug 12, 2009)

UPDATE: 

My breeder FINALLY emailed me back last night...she was out of town for awhile. She hasn't seen any signs of HD in any of her dogs and she said when the pups had their first shots the vet checked and cleared their hips. Could they be cleared as early as 4-6 weeks for HD??? Basically all I was told was that goldens do have a history of having HD but she didn't think this early in their life(not much help). I guess I will be on my own with the help of the Golden Retriever Forum to help! Max is starting to limp while we are on our walks now which are only short ones until we go to the vet. Poor little fella


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

Poor Max. No, the vet CAN NOT clear a puppy for HD at 6 weeks! Sometimes you can get an Ortaloni sign as an early indicator of HD, but dogs with HD don't always have it (especially non-sedated dogs). Sorry you have such an uneducated breeder!

Cullen, Phin doesn't look out of line weigh wise in the pictures. But pictures can be deceiving. You should be able to easily feel all his ribs but not really see any of them (although in a pup I really don't mind seeing the last rib if the dog is wet-I wouldn't want to see it with dry poofy hair). He appears to have a waist and I can't really tell if he has a tuck (but sometimes puppies don't really develop a good tuck until they mature a little bit-my almost 8 month old girl is just developing hers now).


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

IowaGold said:


> Poor Max. No, the vet CAN NOT clear a puppy for HD at 6 weeks! Sometimes you can get an Ortaloni sign as an early indicator of HD, but dogs with HD don't always have it (especially non-sedated dogs). Sorry you have such an uneducated breeder!


I was reading an article on hip dysplasia the other day and was surprised to see that the Ortaloni is supposed to be done on a deeply sedated dog. I also got the idea that it is not especially reliable, regardless.


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

I also have a silly question--the photos you posted of Max--do his rear legs normally look like that? They look "sickle hocked" which is not sound structure. If you've just caught him in an awkward moment, then I apologize.


----------



## CrystalG (Aug 12, 2009)

rappwizard said:


> I also have a silly question--the photos you posted of Max--do his rear legs normally look like that? They look "sickle hocked" which is not sound structure. If you've just caught him in an awkward moment, then I apologize.


 
Yes, his rear legs do normally look like that. I thought they looked 'different'. What is sickle hocked?

I'm really going to try HARD to get Max into the vet this week sometime....this is just driving me crazy. Especially about the whole 6 week 'clearance' issue. I didn't think they could be cleared like that and I know that he wasn't sedated....there was nothing on his vet record about hip examinations either. Grr, this all just makes me so mad! I can't wait for my vet to see Max. They are going to sedate him for the x-rays.


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

When you are looking at a dog that is sickle-hocked, the bottom part of the back leg, from the side, appears to be bowed like a sickle; because of this incorrect structure, the dog can't straighten the back legs, nor straighten the joint between the lower thigh and the hock when moving (since it's so over angulated). 

Sickle hocks can result in lameness sometimes, because the dog isn't totally structurally sound. It might be worth a visit to a vet that specializes in orthopedics, rather than your general vet, since you want to get x-rays done too--just a thought.


----------



## MILLIESMOM (Aug 13, 2006)

My Millie started to show signs of lameness at 6 months of age. I took her to the vet they did the xrays. Her hips were terrible. When he told us I felt so sick I had to lean up against the wall. At the time we got her we did not know about the back yard breeder or what to look for in a good breeder and puppy.

I called her breeder she seemed like she was annoyed that I called her. She said "Gee I haven't heard from anyone else with this problem. Millie's hips were so bad they when she laid on her side a certain way they were actually popping in and out of the joint. My vet recommended an excellent orthopedist. He explain two different ways to correct this problem or we could do nothing and put her on supplements and mild exercise. Well Millie was not a couch potato. She was a firecracker and loved to run, jump and play. We chose the TPO surgery. The Dr told us this is the procedure that is used in SAR and agility dogs who are very active. The cost was 3000.00 total when treatment was complete.

Both hips done. Millie at the age of nine was still going strong. Having no problem keeping up with our five year old Lab Pearl. She could run, jump and catch a frisbee no problem. Swimming is excellent exercise. We also kept her weight in check. She was not a large Golden 63 pounds was her perfect weight.What ever procedure should you choose surgery. Most places will do payment plans. Good luck with Max is a beauty!


----------



## CrystalG (Aug 12, 2009)

I've googled some images of sickle hocked dogs and I think Max's legs ARE sickle hocked. Do you think this would cause all the other stuff to happen that is going on with him and maybe not HD? Or could it possibly be both?


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

He may looked sickle hocked because he probably has HD. It may take some of the pressure off the hips to stand that way. Or he could just be sickled hocked, but I doubt the signs you are seeing would be solely due to being sickle hocked. Given the signs, his age, etc. I still strongly suspect HD.


----------



## Sneeks (Mar 8, 2010)

Poor Max...

Isn't it possible to go to another vet that can get you in sooner? 2 weeks is a really long time for your boy. Any vet can take x-rays... most vets in my area can get me in the same day.


----------



## CrystalG (Aug 12, 2009)

I called my vet today and they are getting Max in tomorrow!! I have to drop him off at 8am. I'm so nervous and scared....ugh I just feel like lying down and crying my eyes out. I'm scared to death about what they are going to find and what will happen to my little boy Max. Plus, I am filling in for someone on vacation tomorrow so I will be working all day...Grrr! I'm not sure if I can handle that phone call I will be receiving while I'm working.:no: Please pray for Max tonight and wish us some good luck tomorrow. I will let you know as soon as I hear anything. Oh my nerves...


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Hey guys, I'm new to the forum...I have 4 Goldens. Bonnie & Clyde are 9 Years old and great, never had health issue to date (knock on wood). Calvin & Hobbes are 9 months old...some back yard breeder turned them loose on the road..they ended up in rescue at 7 weeks...I got them after quarintine at 10 weeks. By 4 months, Hobbes would get lame very easily. Vet first though pulled muscle in neck, then maybe muscle in leg. Resting (as much as you can with 2 pups) never seemed to help. Then Xrays on hips showed unusual wear at 5 months (not full blown dyplasia, but not nornal). Started Welactin3 (fatty acids, fish oil) supplement, triple joint max (Glucosamine etc.) and weekly adequan injections. I kept telling the vet every week he also limped in front, but she kept reassuring me that he was shifting weight to front to compensate for hips. Finally a referal to the State Vet School.....10 hours there revealed OCD in the right front shoulder (poor Hobblin Hobbes). Scheduled surgery for Thursday, got a call from the school today telling me when the head orthopaedic reviewed Xrays, both shoulders have OCD:doh:...so he'll have double shoulder surgery Thursday. I'm glad I kept pushing to finally get a diagnosis.

I wish you the best with Max..at least you'll know and can move forward.

Keeps your paws crossed for Hobbes as he becomes my million dollar rescue..........says a lot for good breeding!


----------



## CrystalG (Aug 12, 2009)

GoldenMum said:


> Hey guys, I'm new to the forum...I have 4 Goldens. Bonnie & Clyde are 9 Years old and great, never had health issue to date (knock on wood). Calvin & Hobbes are 9 months old...some back yard breeder turned them loose on the road..they ended up in rescue at 7 weeks...I got them after quarintine at 10 weeks. By 4 months, Hobbes would get lame very easily. Vet first though pulled muscle in neck, then maybe muscle in leg. Resting (as much as you can with 2 pups) never seemed to help. Then Xrays on hips showed unusual wear at 5 months (not full blown dyplasia, but not nornal). Started Welactin3 (fatty acids, fish oil) supplement, triple joint max (Glucosamine etc.) and weekly adequan injections. I kept telling the vet every week he also limped in front, but she kept reassuring me that he was shifting weight to front to compensate for hips. Finally a referal to the State Vet School.....10 hours there revealed OCD in the right front shoulder (poor Hobblin Hobbes). Scheduled surgery for Thursday, got a call from the school today telling me when the head orthopaedic reviewed Xrays, both shoulders have OCD:doh:...so he'll have double shoulder surgery Thursday. I'm glad I kept pushing to finally get a diagnosis.
> 
> I wish you the best with Max..at least you'll know and can move forward.
> 
> Keeps your paws crossed for Hobbes as he becomes my million dollar rescue..........says a lot for good breeding!


Hi and welcome to the forum. I am fairly new here and totally new to Goldens! This is a great forum! Good for you for rescuing those prescious babes....sometimes I wonder what people are thinking.:no:

Thank you very much for your wishes for Max. I'll just be glad to get a diagnosis and know what is wrong with my poor little guy. 

My paws are crossed for Hobbes...poor little fella. You will both be in my thoughts. Please let us know how he gets along on Thursday.


----------



## zephyr (Sep 29, 2009)

Thinking of Max today!!!! But mostly you, because you're definitely more stressed than he is, I'm sure. Honestly, he doesn't really know life any differently, and I do think dogs are more resilient than we are  Anyway hope the vet figures everything out today as much as they can.

And I hope Hobbes' surgery goes well tomorrow! So glad you were persistent!


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I hope Max's xrays come out looking good, but if not, bear in mind that this is a manageable disease. Things aren't over even if the prognosis isn't a positive one.

Hang in there, Max!


----------



## goldenboy2010 (Nov 23, 2010)

What were the results of the x-rays?


----------



## goldenboy2010 (Nov 23, 2010)

Sorry this was an old thread. :doh: Nevermind!


----------

